

Standard Screen Patterns - Halienja
http://designingwebinterfaces.com/designing-web-interfaces-12-screen-patterns/

======
swombat
This is pretty basic, I wouldn't call this "immensely useful".

Have a look at <http://ui-patterns.com/> instead if you want a bit more meat.

~~~
fizzfur
ditto

<http://www.patternry.com/>

and (more design oriented)

<http://patterntap.com/>

------
cousin_it
Looks nice, but I'd also say this: don't try to fit everything into one
screen. Scrolling and blog-style layouts are your friends.

